
Show HN: Ecologia, a simple ecosystem simulator - veddox
https://launchpad.net/ecologia
======
veddox
Hey everyone, OP here. I am a self-taught hobby programmer who has never
really had any "expert" input (apart from books). So I was thinking it might
be useful to get a code review of one of my projects done by a professional
developer - and what better place to find those than HN? ;-)

I know asking for a code review is asking for a lot, but then, this is a
rather small project (<5000 LOC). So if some of you would browse the code and
give me some feedback, that would be very much appreciated! I am specifically
thinking about the following domains: user documentation, code documentation,
code readability and software architecture.

Thanks in advance!

